# how much are tamandua's???



## mcdougle (Jan 20, 2009)

was looking at these amazing animals and have wanted one for years but how would they be and where would you find them?


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

You could probably find a breeder somehow, joining one of the exotic mammal clubs would be a good way. Also, you can find them here TAMANDUA 

I've never used these guys though so I've no idea what their service or quality of animal is like, but gives you a rough price guide.


----------



## mcdougle (Jan 20, 2009)

:censor: me nearly 6 grand lmao if only i had that much money haha


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

mcdougle said:


> :censor: me nearly 6 grand lmao if only i had that much money haha


I'd be very surprized if they "really" had any as I have contacted them a number of times for exotic stuff and not once have they sent me a picture :gasp::gasp::gasp: or any proof of owning the .... animal i was after. That price is a little high but then again finding someone with one for sale would not be a easy task:2thumb:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

They have a really high mortality rate as pets because of their weird diet.....would be nice, but for that amount of cash, I wouldn't take the risk!


----------



## mcdougle (Jan 20, 2009)

well i'm sure it would be the same diet as any ant eater/pangolin/armadillo in any zoo they use like bugs mashed up with fruit i think cant see it being too different but like you say its alot of money haha


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

mcdougle said:


> well i'm sure it would be the same diet as any ant eater/pangolin/armadillo in any zoo they use like bugs mashed up with fruit i think cant see it being too different but like you say its alot of money haha


Well, as they have no naturally occurring digestive stomach acids, the keeper has the delicate task of providing exactly the right amount of acid (usually vinegar) in supplements.....certainly not an easy thing to get right. 

Tamanduas have been kept on a range of diets from only minced meat, to a kind of unpleasant slop with tons of weird ingredients. Each diet has had it's successes and failures.....hence all the captive fatalities.

So I think it's a tiny bit more complex than just "bugs and mashed up fruit".


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 24, 2012)

mrcriss said:


> Well, as they have no naturally occurring digestive stomach acids, the keeper has the delicate task of providing exactly the right amount of acid (usually vinegar) in supplements.....certainly not an easy thing to get right.


Sorry to butt in on this topic but... that's amazing! You learn something new every day, huh?
I wonder where they'd get the acid in the wild, though.


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

philipniceguy said:


> I'd be very surprized if they "really" had any as I have contacted them a number of times for exotic stuff and not once have they sent me a picture :gasp::gasp::gasp: or any proof of owning the .... animal i was after. That price is a little high but then again finding someone with one for sale would not be a easy task:2thumb:


I agree and thought the same - the pictures are a bit too 'perfect' to be of animals actually 'in stock' - though that's not to say they can't get hold of them. 
I've seen them priced much cheaper than that though at just over 3K - still a lot of money though! :gasp:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

elmthesofties said:


> Sorry to butt in on this topic but... that's amazing! You learn something new every day, huh?
> *I wonder where they'd get the acid in the wild, though.*


From the nasty bitey ants that they eat.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

5plusmany said:


> I agree and thought the same - the pictures are a bit too 'perfect' to be of animals actually 'in stock' - though that's not to say they can't get hold of them.
> I've seen them priced much cheaper than that though at just over 3K - still a lot of money though! :gasp:


I agree.....I've been told they are quite close with a big animal supplier down south, but even so, those prices to me _almost_ look like they're trying to discourage enquiries about them, but like they just want to put them on their website for _the effect_.


----------



## mcdougle (Jan 20, 2009)

mrcriss said:


> I agree.....I've been told they are quite close with a big animal supplier down south, but even so, those prices to me _almost_ look like they're trying to discourage enquiries about them, but like they just want to put them on their website for _the effect_.


but you could say that about any animals price, e.g the panda pied ball at $16,000 is extortion to alot of people but if you have that kind of money then its fine, but that is what the animal is worth its not just for effect


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

If you wanted to know about tamandua my friend has kept them for a fair few years and wrote this care guide:
Anteater Care Sheet - Exotic Pet

She is over in the US and is not a member on here so asked me to post it for you to see. 

I totally adore Tamandua and would one day love to have at least one of my own. 

-
Elina


----------

